# Regular Season Game 53 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Miami Heat



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (33-19)* vs. *Miami Heat (26-26)*​*Wednesday, February 21, 8:00 p.m.* / *Toyota Center*​

vs.​

*ROCKETS*


 



*HEAT*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> HOUSTON -- Dikembe Mutombo walked off the practice court Tuesday afternoon with several blotches of blood covering his Rockets practice jersey.
> 
> "Tough practice," Mutombo chuckled.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deke v.s. Shaq. 10yrs ago this would have been THE matchup to watch.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets on! People.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Lets go ROckets


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Lord I am so glad that the All Star break is over. I don't like going so many days without a game!

Rockets better win this one!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

this one will be tough....D.Wade looking like his ol' self before the allstar break.....Shaq will be a problem, but as long as he misses freethrows we can keep it close. I'm looking for a good game on ESPN (I'm sure they want Yao playing in this one as bad as we do)


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Win


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

This is going to be a test for the Rockets. T-Mac will have to score 30+ at least.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

nice start by the Rockets, 14pts in the first 4mins!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tmac goes back, heads to the locker room, comes in and immediately scores. thats a good sign


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac shouldn't play like that....lol...25-14 Rock, Head got some quality pts when Tmac went out


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice cut & roll Hayes! 
Mt. another off rebound
alston jacks a 3...o


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice steal alston

assist Tmac...wow! 

Dwade cut off on the baseline, block...no foul on Chuck


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

U.D. misses both FT's

Tmac to Mt. foul on PoZ

Tmac throws it away...ugh

J will puts a 33ft. jumper in alston's face...yikes

31-19 Rock


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

T-mvp!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn that Jason Williams

Oh well 12 point lead into the first breka is considered good. And it is


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great start for Rocs, but you know I can never be comfortable w/ this team until they have a huge lead, in the 4th Q...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

31-21 Tmac runs by PoZ for a foul


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

2 FT's good 

steal to Hayes! HE DUNKED IT! 35-21 Rock!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need to come out and just shut them down. Take no mercy


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

PoZ get a 3 to drop

Wells turnaround...good! 

J Will bricks..Tmac rebound

shot no good by Tmac....ugly

Wells knocks it out of bounds 

37-24 Rock

E. Jones checks in

Tmac to Mt....Foul on Shaq....and 1!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we need to build a HUGE lead on these guys. Dwayne Wade can go absolutely insane in the 4th, so we need to build a big enough lead so he won't even need to play in the 4th.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Go grandpa-pa! And one!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> we need to build a HUGE lead on these guys. Dwayne Wade can go absolutely insane in the 4th, so we need to build a big enough lead so he won't even need to play in the 4th.


My point exactly. Take no mercy


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Pat remembers Houston well...lol, welcome back 

Mt. FT good

Shaq with a one hand turnaround

Wells TO

Mt. get it back...no foul? oh well

Walker AAAAIIIRRRSSSS a 3


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac pulls long 3, for what?

ez 2 for Walker

Eddie steals it from Tmac...foul on head


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn it we need to make a shot. Lead down from 16 to 10


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

thanks you lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Jones gets 2 FT's...good

Wells no good 

Tmac strips Walker....Rocket's Ball!

Head ....3 from the top!

43-30 Rock

Walker no one the 3 att.

Tmac....long 2...Good!

Timeout Heat....15 and 4 for Tmac...45-30 Rock!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Tmac so cool, he's gotta wear shades. . .high fiving fans in the front row:clap2:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

you can tell T-Mac's feeling it this game. A bit too many TOs, but that comes with wanting to be aggressive. I remember Wade had 10 TOs in one game earlier this season, but he ended up taking over in the 4th and winning it for Miami. 

And I think JWill coming back for Miami is actually a blessing in disguise. He's throwing the team off rhythm a bit.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Fans making fun of the Tmac/Shaq kiss...lool

Tmac 
Wells
Mt.
J. Howard
L. Head


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Shaq ez 2..off rebound

Howard almost a and 1...shooting 2 

3 fls on Shaq


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Kapow misses a 3

Wells get 2

Walker works the inside for 2...nice

J. Howard killing the inside of the Heat D...shooting 2 FT's


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Howard makes both

Kapow hits a jumper

Head misses...Mt. gets 3 rbs on one play (moses malone)

steal by Head....Bonzi gets a AND1! shooting 1

FT no good 53-36 Rock


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, everyone's on their A game tonight! If this is a sign of what to expect from this point on after the all star break, then I can't be happier


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Zo 1-2 FT's

Wells TO

Wade shooting 2

53-37 Rock


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3 sec. on Mt...."shoot it!" - Deke


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Keep it above 15 and I will be happy


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Clyde the next "Dancing with the Star!" lol


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> wow, everyone's on their A game tonight! If this is a sign of what to expect from this point on after the all star break, then I can't be happier


Yeah, JBarry giving us L-O-V-E on nat'l TV especially our individual players, Tmac Juwan Chuck Deke Howard, and the return of Yao.:clap: Nice to have an "In" w/ the Media for a change, usually everyone 'hatin' on us.

Yes, YM I agree, Tmac putting on a great show for the Nat'l audience showing how good the Roc's really are. The rest guys too, playing that Team D:yay:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wells steals it from D.wade

Batt. misses 

Kapow shooting 2...FT's good

alston....3! from Batt

56-41 Rock


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wade throws "over the head no-look" pass to ZO 

Tmac with a crazy off the glass 3 from the side!

Zo gets 2 inside 

Alston another 3! his 4th

Kapow gets a long 2

Tmac last shot...no good...Van Gundy calls a 20 sec. TO


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Howard gets the last shot....good! Back to Back 30pt quarters! wow!

63-48....Halftime


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Deke 10 rebounds at the half..........


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

woohoo, JHo with the buzzer beater!! Pretty much everything going right for us so far, just gotta avoid our typical 3rd Q collapse...


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

juwan beat the buzzer!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC is outplaying Wade and Deke is outplaying Shaq
Well so far...................

Fairly high scoring so far.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS can someone answer whats the largest number of assists we have had in a game this season?

We have 17 at the half so far.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

17 already? DAMN


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Typical Houston 3rd quarter...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

...and there goes our double digit lead... get Bonzi in there, we need someone to generate offense


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****, stop making bad passes!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, good lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bad ****ing call, wtf


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That was wayy late and after the ball went in


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I find it amazing that Wade can have taken 20 shots and yet still pick up 9 assts, while playing with 2 other PGs. And now he's beginning to get the calls... could spell trouble


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing deck him damn


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I used to love Wade, but its so frustrating to watch him always go to the line, even if he does deserve the calls... 

T-Mac clanks both FTs, argh! Not a good time to give Miami life in this game...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, Rafer feeling it behind the stripe tonight. 6 for 8!


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

Bonzi, OMFG!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn bonzi!! 74 foot prayer!


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Bonzi! Holy #@[email protected]$#


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

00.0 HOU - B. Wells made a 58-foot three-pointer from beyond midcourt 

:banana:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> 00.0 HOU - B. Wells made a 58-foot three-pointer from beyond midcourt
> 
> :banana:


that was longer then 58 feet...It was from the oter basket, about college 3 point range


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

too many careless turnovers, and Wade is having his was with everything


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> that was longer then 58 feet...It was from the oter basket, about college 3 point range


You're right, box score's been corrected:

00.0 HOU - B. Wells made a <b>63-foot three-pointer</b> from beyond midcourt


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, if its gonna be close, lets make it another exciting finish... T-Mac v.s. Wade, its gonna be good


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing turnovers!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We are just passing them the ball right now


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bonzi is BACK. Been saying it for awhile, and say it again: He's gonna be our X-Factor come end of season/playoff time.

8pt lead w/ 9 1/2 to go, we need T-Mac to make shots...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wade looks like hes in pain


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Batman with the cold blooded 3!! We're killing them w/ our 3pt shooting tonight!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Bonzi is BACK. Been saying it for awhile, and say it again: He's gonna be our X-Factor come end of season/playoff time.
> 
> 8pt lead w/ 9 1/2 to go, we need T-Mac to make shots...


I think we need to cut down on the turnovers. We have been giving up passes every other possesion


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I feel bad for heat fans


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

As bad as I feel for the heat, we need to take advantage of this


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jesus, our threes are falling left and right


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ouch...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

they still do the big macs?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Can u say 3pt dagger!!!!

McGrady is ruthless.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lets not get sloppy


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Taunting, did it to dikembe


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This isnt the NFL Luther


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I do feel bad for the Heat. They were making a comeback. And now a bad run comign up for them agaianst quality teams.

We really need to close this out now I still feel wary of the Heat with a 1/3 of a quarter to go.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Shaq's fall has been over played he has had 11 rebounds so far in the half. And completely outplayed Deke in the 2nd half.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Heat are cutting it kinda close...102-110


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Woot! We win! Sucks that Heat have to play Mavs tomorrow!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win Shaq is gonna step up and lead this team to the playoffs watch.

GOod game by TMAC the bench did what they had to.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Snyder is only going to get garbage time it seems.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Tmac and the Rockets totally outplayed the Heat just like they did earlier this season in MIA w/ Yao. Yao dominated that game, and Mac was a good playmaker, this game the Defense dominated and Tmac was great offensively like Magic Johnson! Just Spectacular...
Maybe having Yao out on the practice floor gave the team a little more juice to make that "run to playoffs" they've been talking about...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, we got Atlanta and Orlando coming up as road games, and then back home to the Celts. I think we should be 3-0.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Wade is likely out for the rest of the season. They just said that he had a severe shoulder dislocation, they couldn't "pop it back in" which is why they had to take him to the hospital.

I don't have a source for this, someone on the Clutchfans boards posted it.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

^ This is terrible news...could not have come at a worse time for Heat fans...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Wade is likely out for the rest of the season. They just said that he had a severe shoulder dislocation, they couldn't "pop it back in" which is why they had to take him to the hospital.
> 
> I don't have a source for this, someone on the Clutchfans boards posted it.


Wow, Heat fans must hate playing against us. First game, Shaq gets injured and now Wade.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Wade is likely out for the rest of the season. They just said that he had a severe shoulder dislocation, they couldn't "pop it back in" which is why they had to take him to the hospital.
> 
> I don't have a source for this, someone on the Clutchfans boards posted it.


Damn didnt expect that. Bad luck to Wade and the Heat. Wade was having a greta year when he was on the court. He is going to be great.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

If any team in the league can sympathize with the Heat and all their injuries this year its the Rockets. I mean even their coach got injured!!

I hope its something that isn't going to permanently hurt that shoulder. The kid is too good to lose his game now. I remember "hating" Wade back when he was at Marquette. They beat UK in the NCAA tournament and he was the reason why. 

Regardless he's a fun player to watch, even when you get ticked because he gets a million foul calls!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

as a basketball fan, u gotta hate having Wade go down. He's still one of the most fun players to watch in the game despite taking so many trips to the charity stripe. Hope he'll make a full and healthy recovery and be back before the end of the season.

Solid team effort led by T-Mac as always. This is the first time since the Bobby Sura days that we seem to have a solid rotation in place. With Yao back, I think we have our 9 man rotation for the rest of the season/playoffs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:cheers: You guys are classy fans.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What is this the anti-nets forum? Good to see some decent fans on this board. Good luck with your season.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> :cheers: You guys are classy fans.


i'm not.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the words, guys. Your team played great tonight and probably would've won regardless. But there's a pretty good chance we just watched our season go down the toilet.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we know all about injured stars going down. The Heat this season kinda reminds me of our last season actually, 'cept both our big guys went down for a stretch and we had to rely on rookie Luther Head for most of our scoring. Oh the memories...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Im sure Miami will bounce back...at least the East is not the west...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Heated said:


> What is this the anti-nets forum? Good to see some decent fans on this board. Good luck with your season.


or that's just because we are not in the same conference?

Seriously, hope Wade can get well soon, he's one of my fav players


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh man, I hope D-Wade gets better. It looks like a dislocation. Overall Great game. Bonzi's shot took me by surprise


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Shaq's back and its time to show that he's still the "best" center in the nba.


anyways, I wish Wade the speediest recoveries. and you know its real pain when you see a tough guy like Wade in tears.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Horrible news for Miami fans on the D. Wade injury.....Dallas will kill them tonight! ugh....Nice win for the home team! Alston hit's 6 three's! 

That was the Rocket's 17th win over a East team & 8-0 @ home!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*"We practice those shots every day," Wells said. "I guess practice makes perfect. I didn't think it was going in at all. We bet money on those shots. Somebody in here owes me $100."*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> or that's just because we are not in the same conference?
> 
> Seriously, hope Wade can get well soon, he's one of my fav players


i dont think thats it. for some reason the nets fans and heat fans just dont like each other on this board and hate the other team even more. its really odd because as far as i know, there is no real rivalry there that exists out side of bbb


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's because Zo left them and they want to beat us but always get swept.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> It's because Zo left them and they want to beat us but always get swept.



OOOOhhh so thats why, i don't see how that it is ur guys fault, Zo's fault probably but its not the Heat's fault


----------



## analysis (Jun 8, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Shaq's back and its time to show that he's still the "best" center in the nba.
> 
> 
> anyways, I wish Wade the speediest recoveries. and you know its real pain when you see a tough guy like Wade in tears.


might be kind of inappropriate to say this, but... yao's the best center, and i remember how before the beginning of this season people were saying shaq is better because he would never let his team not make the playoffs, we'll see now

get well soon dwade


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pretty poor effort defensively for this game. We only won because the Heat were half asleep in the first half.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

analysis said:


> might be kind of inappropriate to say this, but... yao's the best center, and i remember how before the beginning of this season people were saying shaq is better because he would never let his team not make the playoffs, we'll see now
> 
> get well soon dwade


No that's not inappropriate to say. Unless Shaq finds a time machine over the next few weeks, it's true. However, once again, this board proves to be very classy.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Flash is the Future's Hated Players:
> *1. Shane Battier 2. Chuck Hayes* 3. Kirk Hinrich 4. Joel Pryzbilla 5. Jason Collins
> Flash is the Future's Hated Teams:
> 1. Dallas Mavericks 2. Chicago Bulls 3. Indiana Pacers 4. New Jersey Nets *5. Houston Rockets (They ruined our season )*


ROFLMAO!!!

I am sorry I am not being mean but I just had to mention this in your sig! It cracks me up. 

Chuck didn't mean to hurt Shaq.. heck he spent two weeks out after that collision as well. And because of it I didn't get to see him play in Detroit - I was not a happy camper.

And Shane was fouled on the D-wade injury. Not his fault, all he was trying to do was pass!

I sympathize with your loss of star players though... Houston fans can absolutely relate.


----------

